# Moebius Picks up TOS Galactica



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Moebius-Models/152580141448964


Is this a April Fool's joke, I saw nothing or is it not on the main page?


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yeah, I think he got us!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I really need to stay off the internet on April 1st...


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Woulda been a great thing though..............


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I was got...


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Oh ye of little faith...
Tom


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Seeing your post Tom, I have a little more...


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I know that it was just an April Fool's joke, but a Moebius TOS Galactica is a model that I would buy without hesitation.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Gemini1999 said:


> I know that it was just an April Fool's joke, but a Moebius TOS Galactica is a model that I would buy without hesitation.


 
Me, too. Although seriously dated by 35 years, BG:TOS remains one of my very few faves from the 70's.
Ah, yes, the 70's; by the time that decade was over, all of those responsible for that eras hair styles and fashion designs had either surrendered or committed suicide to avoid capture...


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Seaview said:


> Me, too. Although seriously dated by 35 years, BG:TOS remains one of my very few faves from the 70's.
> Ah, yes, the 70's; by the time that decade was over, all of those responsible for that eras hair styles and fashion designs had either surrendered or committed suicide to avoid capture...


Some were able to survive and committed atrocities well into the 1980's!!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

We have a guy at work who still wears his long hair, walrus mustache and shades in a 70s manner. I liken him to one of those Japanese soldiers who lived in a cave and refused to believe the war was over.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Too bad it was just a cruel joke.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

April Fool jokes aren't quite so funny when it appears we might be getting some new kit...but then it turns out not to be true.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

They also aren't so funny on April 6th.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

John P, if you had told me that guy's hair was in a Mullet, I would've laughed even harder.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

WOW.......

I meant this as a April's fool joke, and it's actually come to pass.

Honestly, I had no idea.
I'm happy its happening.

Hmmmmmm, lets see, what do I say for next April fools day????


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

ClubTepes said:


> WOW.......
> 
> I meant this as a April's fool joke, and it's actually come to pass.
> 
> ...


Pirates of the Carribean, you joke it, it'll come true!!!!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Just Plain Al said:


> Pirates of the Carribean, you joke it, it'll come true!!!!


I was going to say I won a couple million and wait for that to come to pass.


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

If you "joke" it, they will come.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> WOW.......
> 
> I meant this as a April's fool joke, and it's actually come to pass.
> 
> Honestly, I had no idea.


Thanks man! Really, thanks. They read this and it tipped 'em over the edge to decide yes.
Thank you.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

In that case, I now joke that they are going to produce the Blackbird and Stealthstar! 

And also produce kits from that cancelled Blood and Chrome pilot movie! First to come is that Viper.

And they will be picking up Star Wars KOTOR/TOR license!

B


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Awesome!!!*

Awesome!!!


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Here's a few examples at just how good a 1/4105 scale _Galactica _can look:

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=26530

http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=18416

Although Frank said a few months back that he did not believe that he could reproduce a _Galactica_ in styrene that would approach the kind of detail of a resin casting, I know that he will give it his best shot.

I would still love to see a much larger, 1/2500 scale original series _Galactica_, but a decent-looking Monogram-scale kit with more accurate proportions and details will go a long way.


----------



## Edge (Sep 5, 2003)

Trek Ace said:


> ...
> Although Frank said a few months back that he did not believe that he could reproduce a _Galactica_ in styrene that would approach the kind of detail of a resin casting, I know that he will give it his best shot...


If the shape is right and looks half as nice as Marko's, we are in for a treat!

I know the Timeslip version is nice as well, but something in the below shot makes me go hmmm... (I know, the whole world's a critic or those who can do, those who can't teach and those who can't do or teach, criticize the other two groups).

http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/DSC00542.JPG


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

I think that's just the paint job/lighting.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Edge said:


> If the shape is right and looks half as nice as Marko's, we are in for a treat!
> 
> I know the Timeslip version is nice as well, but something in the below shot makes me go hmmm... (I know, the whole world's a critic or those who can do, those who can't teach and those who can't do or teach, criticize the other two groups).
> 
> http://www.modelermagic.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/DSC00542.JPG


Thats a bad angle.

The Timeslip Galactica is great.

Is Marko's a kit or a one off?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

ClubTepes said:


> Is Marko's a kit or a one off?


As I understand, yes, but he cast the parts to do it with, and I believe he was selling them...


----------

